# Fuse Blown in Subwoofer



## IrishStout

Hi Guys and Gals,

I have an older subwoofer and it looks like the fuse is blown. It is a 0.63A/250V or as it says on the Sub 650mA/250v. I went to The Source (radio shack) and the guy told me to just by a .5A/250 as they did not have the .63 or 650mA type. As soon as I plugged the sub in the fuse blew. Would I be better off buying a 1A/250V instead as I can not find the correct one anywhere?

Man I hope my sub still works.. don't have the money to replace it..

Any help would be apprechiated..


----------



## Mike P.

Your sub is blowing fuses for a reason. Putting in a high value fuse will result in damaged components. The amp needs to be serviced.


----------



## chashint

.63 amps on the AC input is not a very big fuse, in consideration that the original fuse blew and the .5A fuse blew immediately upon plugging in the sub chances are there is something wrong with the amplifier.

I really doubt that a larger fuse will help, but if you want to try a .75 or a 1 amp fuse its probably not going to hurt anything. I would not just keep putting bigger fuses in it though since eventually there may be a fire hazard.
Wal-Mart has a good selection of fuses in the auto section.


----------



## IrishStout

Thanks for the information.. I was able to talk to a guy from Klipsch and he mentioned that I needed Slow Blow fuses and recommended I use the Radio Shack 270-1021. 
We do not have Radio shacks anymore so I am hoping The Source carries te same one. I would guess as long as the specifications match I should be able to use what ever one I can find?


----------



## Mike P.

Yes, and if it blows you have a problem that needs to be fixed.


----------



## chashint

Hardware stores and auto parts stores will have slow-blow fuses and if one more fuse blows Mike P is right, you have a problem that needs to be serviced.


----------



## bambino

Not the best way of trying to correct the problem by putting in a bigger fuse, all that does is let more damaging current through to further hurt what the fuse is protecting. Get the amp serviced as suggested above.:T


----------



## IrishStout

Well after talking to the tech from Klipsch he said the proper fuse to get was the 1A/250V Slow Blow fuse. So I headed out and grabbed the one he suggested and presto.. I have base again.. thankfully.
You don;t realize how much to miss it until your kid watches Star Wars and the big mothr of a ship rolls over the screen and you almost hear nothing... well the base is back


----------



## chashint

Its interesting that it had a .63 amp fuse in it, I wonder how it got there ?


----------



## Mike P.

I'll guess a worker in a factory installed it. :bigsmile:


----------



## IrishStout

It's a 10 yrs old sub... so who knows? Funny, I was just thinking ... this sub is older then my kids LOL


----------



## Mike P.

What is the make and model?


----------



## IrishStout

It's an old Klipsch KSW-10..
Here are it's specifics:



> FREQUENCY RESPONSE 29Hz-120Hz(+-)3dB
> POWER HANDLING FTC Rated Power: 55 watts continuous,
> 22-125Hz @ ≤ 1% THD
> Dynamic Power*: 225 watts @ ≤ 1% THD
> *Dynamic power indicates the actual power this amplifier will deliver to the woofer under normal operating conditions. While the FTC power rating indicates power available on a continuous, long-term basis, subwoofers do not rely on that type of power. Instead, the amplifier is called upon to deliver large, short-term peaks of power to be able to support the wide dynamics required by today's digital music and movie formats. In addition to the required FTC power rating, we've provided the dynamic power rating as a better indication of the product's true performance.
> MAX ACOUSTIC OUTPUT 110dB SPL 1/8 space, 1 meter
> LOW PASS CROSSOVER Continuously variable from 40-120Hz, 24dB/octave slope above 120Hz
> WOOFER K-1070-K 10" (25.4cm) down-firing fiber-composite cone
> AMPLIFIER Class A/B discrete MOSFET outputs
> PHASE Switchable 0 or 180 degrees
> ENCLOSURE MATERIAL MDF
> ENCLOSURE TYPE Bass reflex via rear-mounted port
> INPUTS 2) Line level/LFE RCA phono jacks and 2) High level speaker terminals
> AUTO POWER ON 2 Second ON delay, 15 minute OFF delay
> DIMENSIONS 15.5" (39.37cm) x 13.5" (34.3cm) x 13.5" (34.3cm)
> WEIGHT 29 lbs. (13.18kg)
> FINISHES Matte-finish Black vinyl
> VOLTAGE 110/120 VAC/60Hz
> BUILT FROM 1998


It's in with my STS-02 tower and centre system along with Polk R10's as surrounds.


----------



## Mike P.

Found the following on the Klipsch forum:

_*We have had a mixup in fuses which will cause them to blow at moderate volume levels. Seems our supplier substituted "fast blow" fuses where there should be "slow blow" fuses. This makes a great deal of difference even with the same current ratings. As I recall, a fast blow fuse will pass twice its rated current for something like 3 seconds before blowing. A slow blow will pass twice its rated current for more than twice that time before blowing.*__*

If your KSW-10 blows its fuse, you can use a 1 amp, slow blow fuse - nothing larger. Radio Shack part number 2701021l.*_

http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/p/1559/12566.aspx


----------



## IrishStout

:yay:


----------



## Mike P.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------

